# Felt Z85 weight reduction



## felton (Mar 29, 2012)

Where would be the best place to start to reduce the weight of my stock Z85? The wheels seem pretty light already. Any ideas on the weight of RSL3 wheels?


----------



## STRANA (Oct 5, 2013)

crank will yield biggest weight savings


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Z85 - Felt Bicycles
Weight: 9.4kg, 20.72lbs

If you want to save weight, buy a new bike. You'll spend way more trying to reduce your weight.



> The wheels seem pretty light already.


They're not.

The two biggest weight savings would be new wheels... and new frame.

Like I said... buy a new bike. Or just ride and enjoy what you have.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

STRANA said:


> crank will yield biggest weight savings


That'd be the last place to save weight.

It's got a 105 crank (725g). An Ultegra crank is 687g. A whopping 38g difference for $200. Or a Dura Ace is 683g. A whopping 42g difference for $400.

The tires are 320 g. A set of Conti GP4000's would save 190g. 4x more savings than a crank and far cheaper. Plus a better ride and better rolling resistance.


----------

